# Nap nanny



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone ever used the Nap Nanny?

There website makes me







because they seem to think that you need it in order to do ANYTHING. But... I'm really wondering about it for my refluxy DD. The sleep wedge didn't really help much. Tilting her crib is just encouraging her to roll sideways.

I found a thread at another forum about it and EVERY review was good, except one person said that while their baby slept really well in it, that he did manage to get himself turned all sideways and hanging off the side of the thing. But in general every single person on that site who had one, loved it.

My back is starting to really ache from DD wanting to only sleep on me, and the nap nanny seems to put babies in a similar position to how she likes to sleep.

One of my big questions (and maybe I should cross post to family safety?) is about all their warnings to not put this product in the crib. But at one point they say it's because the AAP says not to put anything else in the crib but the baby. So is this just a warning because they have to? Can anyone see any actual danger of putting this thing in the crib, considering the crib is side carred to the bed and right next to me?

Curious to see your thoughts!


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

I don't know about the crb aspect, but my good friend got this about 2 weeks ago for her reflux baby, and both she and the 7wk old refluxy baby love it. Is there a reason why you feel you may need it in the crib? Maybe a gate in the doorway would work to keep the pets out, if that's the concern?


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Love it.(on iPhone so will be short may come back and edit later).

Dd only slept in my chest for first 8 weeks, and I had to be sitting. We got help at 4 weeks, 3 nights a week, so I basically didn't die from exhaustion. Terrible reflux, as in gagging, choking, etc, of course arching and whatnot. Breastfed, I ate no milk prods, soy, gluten, or eggs, while that helped she still could not lay even inclined in something like swing or bouncer.

I DID medicate, and that turned things around in about 2 weeks. I debated this but she was in so much obvious pain, I did what I felt I needed to do.

Reason for that backstoey is so that you know that the nap nanny was/is not my only tool.

That said, I bought the nanny at 4 weeks; we tried several times, finally at 8 weeks it worked; this was about a week after what turned out to be the right type and dose of meds (but which really took about another week to fully work).

Dd still would not sleep in a swing or bouncer. But did in the nanny, swaddled a la miracle blanket, with rolled up receiving blankets in either side (it's pretty wide and I have a peanut for a dd.)

now, at 5 months, she is still swaddled in it but I have removed the receiving blankets.

I do have it in the crib. From what I can magine, if baby were to go over the side, perhaps s/he would get caught between the crib side and the side of the nanny, potentially suffocating if caught a certain way and could not move
their head.

I AM concerned about dd going over the side, now that she is more mobile/ has strength. I can see how it could happen, I do wish it was a five point harness. We have been trying the crib every weekend for about a month and it is just not elevated enough for her yet, she silent refluxes quite a lot like that, and constantly wakes. However, I really thnk were close to being able to transition soon. The longest I'll use the nanny for is another 3 weeks for safety reasons. if the crib doesn't work then, I'll be getting a Tucker sling for it.

G/l


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm, so it seems that 5 months is about when people start to get worried about them going over the side. So, I wonder if it's worth it for 2 months' use.

To answer the PP- I want to use it in the crib since the crib is sidecarred to the bed, and when she's hungry all I'd have to do is reach over and grab her. Rather than getting out of bed. And then if she does go over the side I'd be more likely to notice.

Hmmmm. I'm really considering this. So pricey, though!

DD is on Zantac for the reflux, and it has definitely made her a happier baby. But she still wakes up all snuffly from all the silent reflux during the night.

ETA: So with the concern of entrapment between the nanny and the crib rails, I would think that if I put it close to the other edge of the crib, the edge that has no rail since it's sidecarred, that that would fix that concern. If she rolled out of it that way she'd just land on me. And the other way would then have enough room for her. Hmmm, again.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

If you do get it, I highly suggest leaving it outside in the sun for 3 or 4 days to give it time to off gas.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

I think the Nap Nanny is brilliant! Unfortunately, I didn't come across them until my son was too mobile. He was kind of a refluxy little guy, so I was really disappointed I hadn't seem them sooner.

I would have gotten one for a couple of months use for sure. You can always sell it when your done with it or save it for the next one if there's going to be a next one. How's that for rationalizing spending that much money on a minky covered piece of foam?


----------



## sillymom23 (Apr 7, 2010)

For us, the Nap Nanny was a MIRACLE purchase! We didn't have any luck with putting the wedge in the crib (which we tried first) and also we tried the Rock and Play Sleeper with no success. Out of desperation we tried the Nap Nanny and I would have done anything to have discovered how well it worked sooner! My daughter (who has pretty bad reflux) has slept through the night ever since we bought her Nap Nanny! This is pretty amazing considering before hand we could only get her to sleep about 1-2 hours at a time and e had to be holding her or in her swing. We just put her Nap Nanny on the floor next to our bed and it has not been a problem at all. For us it has been worth every single penny!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay, in case anybody ever comes across this thread looking for info...

I think I want to marry my nap nanny.

I bought one from Craigslist that had only been used for a couple of months. Bonus that this means the offgassing was done for me.

She slept for 3-4 hours in it last night and another hour this morning! I got to sleep comfortably for a few hours!!!

I honestly think she would have spent the whole night in it, but when she woke up to nurse we both fell back asleep before I could move her back into the nap nanny.

I wasn't prepared to sort of miss having her on me!

Here's a picture. Is this content, or what?


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

this thing looks SO cute and i agree it looksl ike a lifesaver for us moms with reflux-y babes. must remember this for the next baby


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
Okay, in case anybody ever comes across this thread looking for info...

I think I want to marry my nap nanny.

I bought one from Craigslist that had only been used for a couple of months. Bonus that this means the offgassing was done for me.

She slept for 3-4 hours in it last night and another hour this morning! I got to sleep comfortably for a few hours!!!

I honestly think she would have spent the whole night in it, but when she woke up to nurse we both fell back asleep before I could move her back into the nap nanny.

I wasn't prepared to sort of miss having her on me!

Here's a picture. Is this content, or what?

YAY! SO SO glad to see this update!!!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

aw!!! so glad it all worked out... filing this away in my brain in case I have a refluxy babe...


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought I had recently read a post about the Nap Nanny. Just to let you know, it was just recalled: http://www.napnannyrecall.com/

I think it is just a matter of where you use it, but thought I'd share this. It actually made my local paper.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I haven't used it, but the website makes it clear that this product is NOT to be used in a crib. According to the recall info the pp gave, there has already been a reported death from parents using it incorrectly this way.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

30k Nap Nannys recalled today...

They're apparently recalling the 1st gen, D-ring guys.

edit- the death of a 4 month old who was in the Nap Nanny in his crib prompted this. What the OP is asking- is putting a Nap Nanny in the crib really that unsafe? Yes, looks like it is.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

It looks like that baby died by getting stuck between the nap nanny and the crib BUMPER.

The crib shouldn't have had a bumper.

I have it pulled all the way over to the bed side of the crib, so there is a lot of room on the other side of the nap nanny. Plenty of room so that if she fell over that side she wouldn't get trapped. And if she fell over the other side she'd land on me.

She slept for SIX HOURS STRAIGHT in it last night. That's just crazy.

I feel like I can't win though. Because a lot of people would be appalled that I let her sleep on me if she's not in the nap nanny.

I believe in looking at the reasons for the incidents, and avoiding those reasons. Kind of like not letting her be in a bag sling with her face covered down by my waist.

I feel pretty confident about it.


----------



## Choosingjoy (Nov 22, 2010)

Good for you! I wish I had known before my son became such a mobile fella! I, like you, was desperate for two hours of good sleep! So happy you are getting rest!


----------

